# Who has fished the Boundary Waters?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

This is the deal. Me and my buddies are going up to the BWCAW over memorial day weekend. It is going to be our little bachelor party for me. One buddy suggested Vegas but I am getting too old for that, so the Boundary Waters it is. I have been there once before in August and the fishing stunk (dog days). I really hope the fishing is better this time and want a little advice for chasing walleyes, crappies, anything that tastes good for shore lunches. It is going to be pretty early in the MN season and even earlier considering we are so far north. I am thinking that live bait and jigs or Lindy Rigs is going to be the key but live bait will either have to be caught or packed in. Suggestions? Meanwhile it is 80 and sunny here in crappy ol' NC but the fishing is starting to pick up, not a walleye in the state though, pooh. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Hello Robert!!!!! How ya been?? Great here. Starting to warm up and I think we will be hunting snows in a few days. Off to the boundary waters, I have a friend who was up there last year and will see what he has to say....


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Robert-

I have been in the BWCA numerous times and know it pretty well! What area are you going into?? and I can provide you with the info.It all depends on what lakes your going into, you have a choice of smallies, eyes, and lake trout if in the right areas and lakes. early in the year is great for fishing smallies on the flyrod and poppers. YOur right though the dog days of summer can be tough fishing, but if you do it right it can be a blast. Hit me up

madison


----------

